# thinking about trying the cube



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never ran a traditional routine before. I've always just kind of winged it, and have made some decent size and strength gains up until recently. 

I've read up on this method recently and it sounds like something that I would have a lot of fun with and enjoy doing.

I've gone through some of the posts here and have seen you guys make some good progress with it. What do I need to know going into it? I know my current max weights already so naturally that's a good start lol

Thanks guys, if I missed anything let me know, this was a quick post because I'm at work


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2015)

I just started it this week using the calculator on blackironbeast.com

It's brutal. 14 sets of squats this morning followed by auxiliary work. I was SHOT.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 9, 2015)

I seen the calculator, I'm going to have to use my computer and printer. 

I think it will keep it interesting


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2015)

Hydro, supposedly BIB is coming out with an app for your phone (at least he is for 5-3-1, am assuming he'll do the same for Cube). 

Drop him your email on that site and if / when it gets released you'll get instructions on how to get a copy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think it will work for BlackBerry lol I'm still stuck in the 90's


----------



## thqmas (Sep 10, 2015)

The CUBE method by Brandon Lilly is amazing. I have the book and maybe I'm stuck in the 90's, but I really think you should buy the book. Brandon is a good man.

I still have excel worksheets of the waves, assistance workouts and everything.

This is not a method to be taken lightly, I remember it as one of the hardest I've done.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol maybe I need to redo my maxed but I've ran through the cube boss or kingpin or whatever....
Brutal is not a word I'd use to describe it.
Take it lightly?
My 1 reps must be way off or maybe I just hit with the gym with more ****in drive then most ?
I don't know, but this thread is going to make me take a look at my maxes again.

Maybe that's why I added so much assistance work to the program.
Smh


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it's just that it has a lot more compound volume than most are used to. Also, I'm sure if I was on cycle it wouldn't seem nearly as tough.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's brutal either but it gets tough sometimes especially doing 3 variation of each lift. By the time u get to deficit deads or paused squats your pretty tired. 

It's a good program for anyone new to powerlifting imo


----------



## thqmas (Sep 11, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I think it's just that it has a lot more compound volume than most are used to. Also, I'm sure if I was on cycle it wouldn't seem nearly as tough.



I was'nt on while doing this program and it seemd preaty tough to me. I agree that today it seems less tough, but it's not fair, I'm preaty much running around on "God Mode" for the last couple of years, lol.



SuperBane said:


> Lol maybe I need to redo my maxed but I've ran through the cube boss or kingpin or whatever....
> Brutal is not a word I'd use to describe it.
> Take it lightly?
> My 1 reps must be way off or maybe I just hit with the gym with more ****in drive then most ?
> ...



Sorry man I'm a bit retarded. What did you mean to say? "My 1 reps must be way off or maybe I just hit with the gym with more ****in drive then most ?" <= lol, I guess we all think we have more drive than others.

But yeh, I'm with you on what you said about the assistance work, I also added tons of assistance work to make it tingle my fibers.

Also, when I say "don't take it lightly" I meant mentaly and not physicly, you can't take a program like this and make it halved ass, it will give you nothing.

This is a program that get's brutal to new liffters that stick to it (like, first weeks it seems no big deal and then it starts to mess with ya).


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 11, 2015)

Well maybe I'm running a completely different version of cube but the whole routine is based off of your one rep max lifts. All your weekly percentages are based off of that.

So I said my maxes must be off because difficult or brutal isn't something I think of when I think of this program. I think it's ****in great! Not brutal. Yet I've always liked progression based on percentages.

You got three main bench lifts right? I added floor presses and inclines to that as well.

Not to mention a whole fourth day for shoulders.

I ran this program exactly the first time around I felt it was light. I always had more gas in the tank. & I know my maxes were not off then because I had just started working out again after months away from an injury and general lack of motivation.
So I changed it and base all of my compound lifts off of it.

And no brother,
There are people with actual more drive to go and perform in the gym.
Then there are others who think they have that drive.
The rest are just at the gym to say they're at the gym.
strength and size has nothing to do with this nor does being in "full God mode".

I seen a guy stay on a cycle for a whole year, take everything there is under the sun... ran grams and still looks like he has just started working out. Isn't any stronger than he was the year before.

Hard work beats talent when talent does not work hard.
Lacks the proper dedication, motivation, commitment and opened mind to ask for help when needed......


----------



## thqmas (Sep 11, 2015)

Well said SuperBane, now I get ya. I really enjoyed reading what you just wrote man.

Pure gold.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 13, 2015)

Question for all the cube veterans, on deadlift/back day it says block pulls.

Well naturally I don't have any blocks to pull from so what is a good height? I can make my blocks tomorrow at work before I come home and lift


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2015)

Around 4-6" seems to be common. I made a set with with 2x4's on side as a base layer plus a flat layer for 5" total, works well for me. You can also do rack pulls just don't be slamming the bar.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 13, 2015)

I only have a half rack due to height restrictions in my basement, I'm thinking about making 2,4 and 6" it's all free lumber lol


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 14, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've never ran a traditional routine before. I've always just kind of winged it, and have made some decent size and strength gains up until recently.
> 
> I've read up on this method recently and it sounds like something that I would have a lot of fun with and enjoy doing.
> 
> ...


i was like you i winged for a long time, then i started a program and have been happy with the gains,, well kinda maybe i will be happy after 405,,maybe


----------

